# Frammed rabbits



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 27, 2007)

Iwas out in the garden earleir today with my bunnies and remembered i have an option on my camera phone to have differnt sorts of frames. i experimented with just a couple!

The first one in the list! - 







Angel Daisy (i wish!!)

Ithen came across this one and thought it would b funny! - 






Bunny Dandy! (looking cute as usal, even thoguht the light is funny as it was quite dark out and i have to have my phones light on which would haveblinded Dandy if i didnt have the camera like i did!)


If you do have this sort of thing on your phone please take some pics of your bunnies in them but if not then maybe you could be creative and do somthing with the pics on the computer!

look forward to seeing your pics!!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 28, 2007)

someones got to have good pics of there bunnies looking funny!!


----------

